# Wie so oft: LogIn nicht möglich



## Rafterman1 (28. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend,

hab mir am Mittwoch Diablo 2 + Exp. bei Amazon bestellt, gestern bekommen und gleich mal reingeschnuppert.
Doch leider konnte ich mich bei Battle.net nicht einloggen es kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

http://www3.pic-upload.de/28.06.09/8lwjw1.jpg

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen?

P.S. ich finde die Fehlermeldung sieht sehr komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (28. Juni 2009)

Hm.... Also , das Bild habe ich mal bekommen als ich mir Dia2 von Blizz gezogen hatte aber die Erweiterung von meiner CD installiert hatte. Es gibt  2 Möglichkeiten die du machen kannst. Erst Dia2 installieren und dann damit in B- Net gehen um das zu uppen dann erst die Erweiterung und dann ins B-Net gehen damit das auch geupt wird .Sollte das nicht gehen und du hast nen WoW Acc  .. muss nicht aboniert sein .....kannst WoW und danach Dia2+exp im      https://eu.battle.net/      registrieren mit deinen CD Code dann von der blizz seite die Games runterziehen und die Installieren .
Ich nehme an das es damit zusammenhängt , als sie den NO-CD Patch rausgebracht haben nur eine von den beiden Dia2 oder Exp. den draufhat und weil die Dateien etwas anderes sind ,sie als anderes Game erkannt werden  (Ist nur ne Vermutung meiner Seits) Ansonsten musst schaun wo die Dia2 +  Exp runterziehen / bekommen kannst. Das wichtigste ist ja der Key


----------



## Rafterman1 (28. Juni 2009)

Kay die Strategie mit Dia2 installieren--> Account machen--> Exp installieren hat geklappt. 
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

